# some one please help (Frank)



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

I just recieved these with some Manuelli. They came in from Brazil as Manuelli but i don't think they are can anyone confirm?


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic3


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic4


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic5


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic6


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

dam . . . thats alot of spots for a serra. how big are they pedro?

~Will.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

they are 3-4"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pedro are you shoaling them? if so that is very cool


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm guessing marginatus - good guess??

compare them to lophius's pics:

MARGINATUS


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

how much are they


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> pedro are you shoaling them? if so that is very cool


Pedro is not schooling them. He is a seller, and these fish are merely in a holding tank till sold. But your right, it would be cool IF he was schooling them.

~Dj


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

They were in a holding tank until i found room to isolate them. Im not sure on the price yet i have to calculate how much they cost me.
pedro


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

im gonna say S. marginatus as well just from pics of juvi marginatus' ive seen.

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those are not marginatus......give me a day or two. Bit busy today to focus on them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Compare to S. compressus.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

looks like Frank has done it again!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my guess: Irritans

~Will.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i knew he was the seller, just wondered if he was shoaling them thats all


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow 
does neone actually own a compressus?? wut is that neways 
i thot it was a marginatus at 1st sight too


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. marginatus, S. irritans, Pristobrycon eigenmanni have a distinctive dark "*V*" at the caudal base extending rays out giving it that appearance. The caudal fin edge is hyaline. This fish being displayed here has a dark caudal base and terminal band. Also note the large spots, small spots and some elongating. Very numerous after the lateral line and to the belly region. S. compressus though rare is found in Brazil.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

I finally had some time to calculate the price. 80.00 ea 4" 
to all menbers especialy Frank thank you for helping me id this fish.
Frank if you have any info on this fish please let us know.
thanks again everyone.
Pedro


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aquascape Posted on Aug 16 2003, 06:55 PM
> I finally had some time to calculate the price. 80.00 ea 4"
> to all menbers especialy Frank thank you for helping me id this fish.
> Frank if you have any info on this fish please let us know.
> ...


 Hi Pedro: The fish is pretty much handled as a "rhombeus" in terms of food, care etc. Much of the new information I will be putting into the web page (near future) is host specific parasites which is not probably not much help to you.

The species is rare and I suggest to anyone (hobbyist) getting this fish, hold on to it. Pedro this is all I have in terms of info for now:

S. compressus


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks Frank for all your help........... I might have a new one that will stumble you. Just came in, I will keep you posted.
Pedro


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aquascape Posted on Sep 4 2003, 07:25 AM
> Thanks Frank for all your help........... I might have a new one that will stumble you. Just came in, I will keep you posted.
> Pedro


 I enjoy being stumped.........look forward to seeing it.


----------

